# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  SERVICE ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΩΝ

## sakis

Οι ιαπωνικοι ενισχυτες της δεκατιας του 80 υπηρξαν πρωτοπορες σχεδιασεις και ηταν οδηγοι για τα σημερινα μηχανηματα high end και τα συχρονα ηχητικα. Μαρκες οπως SANSUI , TEAC, PIONEER, AKAI ,MARANTZ , DENNON ,TECHNICS κλπ δημιουργησαν τεχνολογια οχι μονο στα στανταρ του ηχου αλλα και της ασφαλειας και προστασιας .

Σημερα στην Ελλαδα υπαρχουν χιλαδες κομματια τετοια σχεδον σε καθε σπιτι τα οποια αξιζουν την φροντιδα μας οχι μονο για συναισθηματικους λογους αλλα και γιατι μετα απο ενα καλο σερβις μπορουν ευκολα να πλησιασουν αυτο που λεμε σημερα high end . 

Στην εταιρια μας ασχολουμαστε πλεον απο 10 χρονια με την επισκευη συντηρηση και αναβαθμιση τετοιων μηχανηματων πραγμα που σημαινει οτι μεχρι σημερα εχουμε δει πανω απο 500 μηχανηματα μεσα στην τελευταια 5ενταετια και θεωρω χρησιμο μεσα απο αυτο το ποστ να δωσω αρχικα καποιες βασικες οδηγιες για την συντηρηση και την αναβαθμιση των μηχανηματων και μεσα απο αυτο να γινει μια συζητηση για να προσθεσει ο καθε ενας την αποψη του η την απορια του ....

Θεωρω οτι το ποστ μπορει να ειναι αρκετα χρησιμο σε εναν ανθρωπο ο οποιος θελει να σχοληθει ερασιτεχνικα για να μαθει μεσα απο την επισκευη αλλα ισως αυτο να ειναι χρησιμο και για επαγγελματιες μια και πολλα απο αυτα που θα γραφτουν πρακατω δεν διδασκονται με αυτη την μορφη σε κανενα σχολειο . 

*Μερικοι βασικοι κανονες* 

---Αρχικα ο κανονας λεει οτι αναμεσα σε βασικες ιαπωνικες μαρκες οπως *PIONEER, NACAMICHI, SANYO, MARANTZ, JVC, LUXMAN, SANSUI, AKAI, TECHNICS, PANASONIC, YAMAHA, NATIONAL, TEAC,* η τοπολογια ηταν σχεδον ιδια ...αραολο το παιχνιδι παιχτηκε στην ποιοτητα των υλικων , στην στιβαροτητα του μηχανηματος και στις μικρες καινοτομιες που εκανε ο καθε κατασκευαστης .

---- Καλη περιπτωση θα ηταν πριν ξεκινησουμε να εχουμε σχηματικο το οποιο σημερα μεσω ιντερνετ ειναι σχεδον πανευκολο να το αποκτησουμε ....Καμμια φορα αυτο μπορει να κοστιζει σε καποια site 10-15 ευρω αλλα τσπ πιστευω οτι αξιζει ( μεσα απο τοσα χρονια σε αυτη την δουλεια εχω και εγω παρα πολλα σχηματικα οποταν οποιος θελει μπορει απλα να μου κανει ενα μαιλ ) 

---- Οπως σε ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα ...και αυτη ειναι μια δουλεια που θελει προσοχη , μεθοδικοτητα , ενα βημα την φορα και λιγη αγαπη  :Rolleyes: 
*ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ !!!*



1 Ολοι οι ενισχυτες μετα από καποια ηλικια θα χρειαστουν ελεγχο οι αλλαγη σχεδον σε ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες .Ειδικοτερα στα μηχανηματα ηχου μεγαλυτερα από 20 ετων είναι απλα δεδομενο .

2 Με την ιδια λογικη καλο θα ηταν να ριξουμε μια ματια και σε αντιστασεις αρχικα γιατι εκεινη την εποχη χρησιμοποιούσαν αντιστασεις ανθρακος οι οποιες δεν ειχαν μεγαλη ακριβεια αλλα και χαμηλο κοστος και γενικα επιρεαζονται από την ζεστη αλλα περισσοτερο από την υγρασια .νασημειωθει ότι αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες χαλανε επιδημικα ….. αν εχει χαλασει ενας τοτε και ολοι οι υπολοιποι είναι απλα υποπτοι .

3 Συχνα η αλλαγη στους πυκνωτες με μεγαλυτερους σε χωρητικοτητα αλλα και ταση είναι μια βελτιωση .Οι πυκνωτες με μεγαλυερη ταση από ότι προβλεπεται εχουν γραμμικοτερη συμπεριφορα . (ισχυει οπου υπαρχει πυκνωτης που εχει σχεση με την τροφοδοσια ) στους πυκνωτες που είναι στην «γραμμη» του σηματος η επμαβση ως αναφορα την ταση είναι οκ αλλα στην τιμη πρπει να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι 

4 Σε πολλες περιπτωσεις η προσθηκη πυκνωτων bypass παραλληλα με τους ηλεκτρολυτικους βελτιωνει την ταχυτητα των ηλεκτρολυτικων .

5 Οι πυκνωτες by pass μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν σε οποιονδηποτε ηκτρολυτικο στο σημα η την τροφοδοσια ….Το οφελος από κατι τετοιο είναι μικρο εως παρα πολύ μικρο και πιθανοτερα δεν ακουγεται με το αυτι .Αισθητη διαφορα παντως κανει στους πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας .

6 Δεν υπαρχει καποιο οριο στο ποσο μπορουμε να αυξησουμε τους ηλετρολυτκους στο κεντρικο τροφοδοτικο ενός ενισχυτη .Υπαρχει μονο σπαταλη .Για παραδειγμα σε έναν Ιαπωνικο ενισχυτη ΑΚΑΙ με ισχυ 2Χ35 αν υπαρχουν μεσα πυκνωτες 2χ4700 και τους αλλαξουμε με 2χ10,000 είναι μια καλη βελτιωση .Αν βαλουμε 2χ75,000 κατά την γνωμη μου είναι σπαταλη .Τελος από ένα σημειο και μετα είναι πιθανον η γεφυρα ανορθωσης να μην μπορει να σηκωσει το ρευμα εκινησης αυτων των πυκνωτων .

7 ολες οι αλλαγες που θα χρειαστη να κανουμε σε ένα μηχανημα πρεπει να εχουν συμμετρικο χαρακτηρα . Δεν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε τους πυκνωτες της θετικης πλευρας και να αφησουμε της αρνητικης >Δεν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε τα θετικα τρανσιτορ γιατι καηκαν μετα από ένα παρτυ και να αφησουμε τα αρνητικα ( εκτος αν είναι απολυτως … αλλα απολυτως ιδια ) ιδια= ιδια μαρκα , ιδιο μοντελο ιδιος κατασκευαστης ιδια χαρκτηριστικα ….καλος ενισχυτης = ακριβεια και συμμετρια .

8 Ακομα και αν τα αρνητικα τρανσιτορ είναι σωστα καλο θα ητνα να αλλαχτουν με νεοτερα και ζευγαρια με τα θετικα για λογους συμμετριας . Ακομα και να εχουν καει τα τρανσιτορ του αριστερου ενισχυτη και τα εχουμε αλλαξει με νεοτερα και πιθανον καλυτερα , τοτε χρησιμο είναι να αλλαξουμε και του καλου ενισχυτη για λόγους συμμετριας . 


9 Η αντικατασταση των τραννσιτορ εξοδου πρπει να γινει με προσοχη > αν τα τρανσιτορ εξοδου δεν υπαρχουν πια μπορουμε να βαλουμε το πλησιεστερο ζευγαρι που υπαρχει σημερα στην αγορα με την προυποθεση ότι θα είναι σχετικα κοντα με τα παλια με στοχο ανγινεται να είναι μεγαλυτερο . Προσοχη στους κανονες συμμετριας που αναφερουμε παραπανω .Προσοχη επισης πρπει να δωσουμε στο ότι καποια από τα τρανσιτορ παρολο ότι καποιοι πωλητες τα δινουν ως αντιστοιχα ένω δεν είναι αλλα μπορει εκτος αλλων να εχουν και τα ποδαρακια με καποια άλλη διαταξη .
Ο κανονας λεει ότι κανενα ευρωπαικο τρανσιτορ τυπου bd δεν είναι ακριβως αντιστοιχο με καποιο 2sa -2sc μπορει να είναι κοντα αλλα δεν είναι το ιδιο.

10 Τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι καλο να είναι ματσαρισμενα αν γινεται . δεν είναι απαραιτητο αλλα είναι ακομα μια μικρη βελτιωση προς το καλυετρο .Αυτο αρχιζει να εχει ακομα μεγαλυερη αξια όταν εχουμε περισσοτερα από ένα ζευγαρι τρανσιτορ εξοδου σε καποιο μηχανημα . Τα μηχανηματα που εχουν ματσαρισμενα τρανσιτορ εξοδου ζεσταινονται λιγοτερο και αντεχουν πολύ περισσοτερο σε καταπονηση .


11 Οι κανονες περι συμμετριας αφορουν όλα τα πιαθανα τρανσιτορ που βρισκονται μεσα σε ένα ενισχυτη .ειναι ασχετο σε πιο σταδιο βρισκονται .
Α) τα τρανσιστορ LTP διαφορικου εισοδου είναι από τα πιο σημαντικα και πρεπει να οπωσδηποτε να είναι ματσαρισμενα ( δινει μεγαλυτερη αποκριση λιγοτερο dc στην εξοδο καθως και πιο ουσιωδες και σφιχτο μπασσο ) πρπει να επιλεχτουν για υψηλο hfe και αποκριση συχνοτητας 
Β) Τα τρανσιστορ CCS πηγες ρευματος καθρεπτες ρευματος κλπ πρεπει να αντικατασταθουν ( αν είναι καμμενα ) με αντιστοιχα που να αντεχουν το αναλογο ρευμα και την αναλογη ταση και συχνοτητα 

Γ) Τα τρανσιστορ ντριβερ πρεπει επισης να είναι αναλογα για την ισχυ την ταση και την συχνοτητα .

12) Το σχηματικο είναι ένα απαραιτητο εργαλειο για έναν απειρο τεχνικο .Το να το αποκτησουμε δεν είναι παντα ευκολο αλλα σιγουρο χρησιμο . Για να ανακατασκευασουμε η αν επισκευασουμε έναν ενισχυτη που πιθανον τα ανταλλακτικα του δεν υπαρχουν πια δυστυχως τα περιθωρια για αλλαγες είναι μαλλον λιγα . Αρα οι κινησεις μας ειδεικα σε αντισοιχιες ημιαγωγων πρεπει να είναι πολύ προσεκτικες . Επισης οι βελτιωσεις σε ποιοτητα που μπορουμε να κανουμε είναι πολλες αλλα σε ισχυ απολυτως καμμια . Είναι σημαντικο να ξερουμε ότι κάθε αλαγη που κανουμε σε ένα ενισχυτη εχει εππτωσεις.Ειναι καλο να προσεχουμε και να μελεταμε πριν πειραξουμε το παραμικρο . Το σχηματικο επισης θα χρησιμευσει σε περιπτωση που εχουμε εξαρτηματα που εχουν καει περα από ανγνωριση . Τελος οι ρυθμισεις μας μετα από όλα αυτά πρπει κατά προσεγγιση να είναι και μεσα στα ορια μετα την επισκευη.

----------

AKHS (26-01-14), 

gnt (21-02-12)

----------


## sakis

13) ΟΙ αλλαγες που μπορει να κανουμε σε ένα ενισχυτη μπορει να εχουν αρνητικο αντικτυπο σε καποια άλλη παραμετρο του ενισχυτη.Γενικα η ισχυς δεν θα πρπει παντα να είναι η πρωτη αναζητηση .Ο συνδυασμος ποιοτηταςισχυος σταθεροτητας θα φερει την αποδοση . Αυξανοντας το ρευμα ηρεμιας σε ένα ενισχυτη ταξης ΑΒ από 30ma σε 100 σημαινει τοι ο ενισχυτης θα παιζει πολύ πιο γλυκα και ο ηχος του θα είναι αρκετα πιο ζεστος και πιο κοντα σε ταξη Α . Αυτό όμως θα εχει αποτελεσμα 
να ζεστενεται παραπανω και πιθανον με αυτητην ρυθμιση να μην μπορει να αποδοσει το 100% της ισχυος του για πολλη ωρα …. Εκει οι επιλογες είναι δικες μας .

14) Μεγαλη προσοχη πρπει να δωθει οπου τα τρανσιτορς είναι εφαπτομενα σε καποια ψυκτρα …Κατά κανονα εκει υπαρχει μονωτικη μικα …. Μονωτικα πλαστικα … και θερμοαπαγωγος αλοιφη.Μετα από τοσα χρονια είναι πιθανον κατι από όλα αυτά να εχει λασκαρει ,ξεραθει, σπασει …. Μια επιθεωρηση/καθαρισμος μαζι με φρεσκια αλοιφη είναι οτι καλυτερο.Αλοιφη οσο πιο πολύ τοσο πιο καλα …το περισευμα καθαριζετυαι ευκολα μετα . Όλα αυτά οπου είναι βιδωμενα πρπει να είναι οσο το δυνατον πιο σφιχτα …αν καποιο τρανσιτορ είναι λασκα αυτό θα καει πρωτα από όλα . Προσοχη πρει να δωθει μην τυχον μετα από όλα αυτά τελικα καποιο από τα τρανσιτορ εχει ηλεκτρικη επαφη η και διαροη με την ψυκτρα . 


15) Τα τριμερακι που βρισκονται μεσα σε ένα ενισχυτη είναι αυτά που ρυθμιζουν την συμμετρια στα παλια μοντελα και στα νεοτερα την ταση offset ( dc ταση στην εξοδο) και το ρευμα ηρεμιας ….Μια καλη κινηση είναι να αλλαξουμε με ΒΒ πολυστροφα . Τα πολυστροφα παρεχουν σταθερες ρυθμισεις και με ακριβεια και καμμια φορα αυτό είναι αρκετα χρησιμο σε περιπτωση που καποια από τα τρανσιτορς είναι αντιστοιχα και ετσι οι παλιες ρυθμισεις του ενισχυτη δεν είναι αυτές που πρεπει .

16 ) Προσοχη πρεπει να δωθει στο αν στο μηχανημα υπαρχουν σημαδια κανιβαλισμου.Εναι πιθανο καποτε το μηχανημα να εχει ξαναπαει για επισκευη και καποιος να το εχει κανει με ότι διαθεσιμο υπηρχε στον παγκο του. 
Προσοχη πρεπει να δωθει στην ποιοτητα των υλικων που χρησιμοποιουμε . Η αγορα είναι γεματη από τρανσιτορ μαιμου 

*17) ΟΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ* 
*--αλλαγη ηλεκτρολυτικων ως αναφερετε στην αρχη* 
*-- αλλαγη αντιστασεων αν αυτό κριθει απαραιτητο* 
*-- αλλαγη και αυξηση ηλετρολυτικων τροφοδοτικου*
*-- τοποθετηση bypass 100nf/63v οπου κριθει απαραιτητο* 
*--αντικατασταση ολων των κεραμικων στη διαδρομη του σηματος με πυκνωτες myltileyer /styroflex /mkt* 
*---αντικατασταση η και αυξηση του πυκνωτη της εισοδου από ηλεκτρολυτικο σε ΜΚΤ η αλλου καλης ποιότητας πυκνωτη .*
*---αντικατασταση των τριμμερ με πολυστροφα*
*--- αντικατασταση των κεραμικων πυκνωτων miller στα DRIVER και το VAS ( VOLTAGE AMPLIFIER SECTION ) με πυκνωτες styroflex – silver mica .*

Κάθε μια από αυτές τις αλλαγες μπορει να προσφερει βελτιωσεις της ταξης του 2-5% η κάθε μια …είναι πιθανον καποιος να σκεφτει ότι δεν εχει νοημα να αλλαξω κατι και να κερδισω 2-3% Η αληθεια όμως είναι ότι 2% από εδώ και 3% από εκει είναι πιθανον μετα από εμβασεις σε 5-6 σημεια να φερουν βελτιωσεις πολύ παραπανω από 50% σε ποιοτητα .

Τελος η επισκευη και αναβαθμιση ενός μηχανηματος απαιτει κοπο , υπομονη και οργανα .Αξιολογηση τετοιων επεμβασεων δεν μπορει να γινει με το αυτι .Η χρηση γεννητριας ,παλμογραφου είναι το μινιμουμ απαραιτητο για αυτά . Αν δεν εχουμε μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε τον υπολογιστη μας ως παλμογραφο το οποιο δεν παρεχει ουτε ασφαλεια ουτε ακριβεια …αλλα παρολα αυτά είναι μια ενδειξη .Πληροφοριες για την εφαρμογη αυτή σε επομενο ποστ προσεχως .

----------

AKHS (26-01-14), 

gnt (21-02-12)

----------


## sakis

ΑΣΦΑΛΗΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΕΚΙΝΝΗΣΗΣ (μονο για ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ )

1 αφου εχουμε κανει σιγουρο ότι όλα τα παραπανω εχουν τηρηθει καταγραμμα ( ανιτστασεις , πυκνωτες ,ημιαγωγοι μονωτικα και μηχανικα μερη , ελεχος για ψυχρες κολλησεις , μηχανικα προβληματα , οξειδωμενες επαφες η καλωδιωσεις , βρωμικοι διακοπτες η ποτενσιομετρα , μπορουμε να λαβουμε ορισμενα μετρα για να μην εχουμε lift off κατά την εκιννηση σε περιπτωση που εχουμε κανει κατι λαθος .

2 πρινα από την εκιννηση πρπει να ρυθμισουμε τα τριμερακια του ενισχυτη περιπου στην μεση για το οφφσετ ( συνηθως κοντα στην εισοδο κοντα στον διαφορικο ενισχυτη της εισοδου ) και το τριμεαρακι του ρευματος ηρενμιας στο λιγοτερο δυνατον δηλαδη τερμα αριστερα .ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ 
(ένα ελλατωματικο τριμερακι καθως και ένα τριμερακι ρυθμισμενο στο μαξιμουμ μπορει να καψει τον ενισχυτη μας πολύ πριν προλαβουν οι ασφαλειες αν τον σωσουν.)

3 Ενας πολύ καλος τροπος και ιδιαιτερα ασφαλης για να ξεκινησουμε να δουμε το μηχανημα μας είναι να ετοιμασουμε μια διαταξη που μπορει να εχει σε σειρα με το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας του μηχανηματος μας μια κοινη λαμπα φωτισμου πυρακτωσεως ισχυος από 60-15ο βαττ με σκοπο αν υπαρχει καποιο λαθος η βραχυκυκλωμα θα αναψει η λαμπα και θα προστατεψει το μηχανημα μς από το καψιμο 
4 Το επομενο μετρο είναι η αντικατασταση των ασφαλειων στην τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη ( όχι στην πλευαρ του 220 αλλα στη χαμηλη ταση ) με δυο αντιστασεις 22Ω 5 βαττ οι οποιες κανουν ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια με την λαμπα .Στην πραξη η χρηση και των δυο μεθοδων ταυτοχρονα προσφερει την μεγαλυετρη δυνατη ασφαλεια .

5 εδώ είναι απαραιτητη και η συνδεση σε σειρα ενός ασφαλισμενου κατά προτιμηση ψηφιακου αμπερομετρου στο θετικο της τροφοδοσιας του ενισχυτη .Με αυτό τον τροπο θα μπορουμε να δουμε ποσο ρευμα τραβαει ο ενισχυτης μας σε ηρεμια η και σε φουλ ισχυ .

6Φυσικα ο καλυτερος τροπος για μια τετοια δουλεια είναι ένα βαριακ ώστε να μπορουμε να δωσουμε σιγα σιγα την ταση στο μηχανημα μας και να παρακολουθουμε ταυτοχρονα την συμπεριφορα του .

7 δινουμε ταση στο μηχανημα και παρατηρουμε 
---αν η λαμπα αναβει ( εστω και λιγο ) 
---αν οι αντιστασεις 22Ω5 βαττ ζεσταινονται υπερβολικα 
--- η αν το αμπερομετρομας δειχνει τιμες παραπανω από 100ma 
Τοτε σταματαμε και ξαναελεγχουμε τα παντα .Ειναι πιθανον κατι να μας εχει ξεφυγει

----------


## rep

saki εχω ενα yamaha dsp-a5 οταν τον ανοιγω ακουω ενα ρελε ανοιγει η οθονη ξαναακουω το ρελε και κλεινει η συσκευη.το ξερεις το μοντελο??

----------


## sakis

οχι αλλα μπορω να το κοιταξω λιγο πιο μετα και να σου δωσω καποιες πληροφοριες 

( εκτος απο συνηθες βλαβες οπως καμμενες οι αρπαγμενες εξοδους που δεν επιτρεπουν στην προστασια να ξεκινησει το μηχανακι εχουν εμφανιστει και καποια μηχανηματα στην σειρα αυτη που παρουσιασαν προβλημα στο κυλωμα reset του ολοκληρωμενου της προσοψεως)

Με την ευκαιρια να σε ευχαριστησω και να σε συγχαρω για την επανα παρουσιαση του τροφοδοτικου σου το οποιο θα λεγα οτι τωρα πια ειναι ΜΚ ΙΙ μια και εχει απο ολα ....ψυξη , χωρητικοτητες, σοβαρο πηνειο στην εξοδο αλλα και λινκ για την βιβλιογραφια ωστε να μπορει και καποιος να δει τις εδικες συνθηκες του ολοκληρωμενου.

μπραβο Χρυσοστομε !!!

----------


## rep

σε ευχαριστω..   στον ενισχυτη εχω κανει καποιους ελεγχου στις εξοδους και καποια βασικα εξαρτηματα και ειναι ολα καλα.τον εχω κανα χρονο στην ακρη στο εργαστηριο στο σπιτι.οταν μπορεις και χωρις βιασινη θα θελα την βοηθεια σου. ευχαριστω.

----------


## sakis

αρχικα στειλε ενα μαιλ να σου στειλω το σχηματικο ωστε να μπορεσεις και εσυ και εγω να ριξεις μια ματια ...και απο εκει και περα βλεπουμε

----------


## lynx

σημαντικες πληροφοριες Σακη, οραιος ο οδηγος που εφτιαξες!

----------


## sakis

ευχαριστω  whiz ....ελπιζω σε αυτο το ποστ να εχουμε  μια ωραια συζητηση πανω σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα ...

----------


## Πέτροs

Μπράβο sakis χρήσιμεs οδηγίεs!!

----------


## power of sound

Καταρχάς χρόνια πολλά και πάντα με υγεία εύχομαι :Smile:  :Smile: . Πολύ χρήσιμες η συμβουλές σου φίλε Σάκη και εγώ προσωπικά ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες στο να της γράψεις. Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες (ίσως χαζές για εσάς που τα ξέρετε, αλλά για μένα που δεν τα πολύ κατέχω είναι χρήσιμες). Μερικές είναι η εξής:

πως καταλαβαίνουμε σε τι τάξη παίζει ένας ενισχυτής?Λες:* αντικατάσταση      όλων των κεραμικών στη διαδρομή του σήματος με πυκνωτές myltileyer      /styroflex /mkt.* Ποιος είναι ο λόγος της αλλαγής αυτής και τι θα κερδίσουμε?Μετέπειτα λες: *Συχνά      η αλλαγή στους πυκνωτές με μεγαλύτερους σε χωρητικότητα αλλά και τάση      είναι μια βελτίωση.* Πως μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε μέχρι πόσο μεγαλύτερα νούμερα      μπορούμε να βάλουμε? Γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος αν βάλεις μεγαλύτερες χωρητικότητες      νομίζω πως ο μετασχηματιστής δεν θα προλαβαίνει να τους γεμίσει.*Δεν μπορούμε      να αλλάξουμε τα θετικά τρανζίστορ γιατί καηκαν μετά από ένα πάρτη και να αφήσουμε      τα αρνητικά.* Έχω των παρακάτω ενισχυτή και δεν χρησιμοποιεί τρανζίστορ αλλά STK4151II.      Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις πια κατά την εμπειρία-άποψη σου είναι η καταλληλότερη      μέθοδος για αυτού του τύπου μηχανήματα?
  Συγνώμη για το μακρήγορο ποστ αλλά μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω γύρω από τους ενισχυτές και γενικά σε σχέση με τον ήχο. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Ο Σακης λεει για τους πυκνωτες τυπου *myltileyer /styroflex /mkt* στην διαδρομη του σηματος γιατι ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας απο τους κεραμικους που κανουν μονο για RF αλλα τους βαζουν γιατι ειναι ποιο φθηνοι.
Επειτα αναφερει για τους πυκνωτες του τροφοδοτικου μπορεις να κανεις και εκει αλλαγη με ποιο μεγαλους αλλα οχι υπερβολες π.χ αν ο ενισχυτης εχει 4700μF μπορεις να βαλεις 6800μF.
Στην περιπτωση που εχει STK... οπως ο δικος σου τοτε μπορεις να κανεις ολα τα παραπανω και να βελτιωσεις την ποιοτητα του ηχου.
Θα σου προτεινα να αλλαξεις και τις αντιστασεις εφοσον ειναι 5% με 1% αλλα αυτο ειναι πολυ δουλεια αλλα εκει θα εχεις ποιο καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## sakis

[QUOTE=power of sound;358884]Καταρχάς χρόνια πολλά και πάντα με υγεία εύχομαι :Smile:  :Smile: . Πολύ χρήσιμες η συμβουλές σου φίλε Σάκη και εγώ προσωπικά ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες στο να της γράψεις. Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες (ίσως χαζές για εσάς που τα ξέρετε, αλλά για μένα που δεν τα πολύ κατέχω είναι χρήσιμες). Μερικές είναι η εξής:

πως καταλαβαίνουμε σε τι τάξη παίζει ένας ενισχυτής? *το καταλαβαινεις απο την πολωση στα τρανιστορ το σχηματικο και την τοπολογια ...κατα κανονα οι ενισχυτες σε ταξη Α εχουν που υψηλη πολωση μεχρι και αμπερ στο καθε τρανσιτορ ενω της ταξης ΑΒ ειναι απο 30-100 μα .... κατα κανονα το 90 % των ενισχυτων παραγωγης σε αυτη την γενεια ειναι ταξης ΑΒ επισης ολες αυτες οι πληροφοριες που δινω αφορουν απολειστικα ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ* Λες:* αντικατάσταση όλων των κεραμικών στη διαδρομή του σήματος με πυκνωτές myltileyer /styroflex /mkt.* Ποιος είναι ο λόγος της αλλαγής αυτής και τι θα κερδίσουμε? *Οι παραπανω πυκνωτες σε σχεση με τουε κερεμικους εχουν μακραν καλυτερη συμπεριφορα στα φιλτρα εισδου την ανδραση, στα σημεια που μπαινει miller κλπ σε σχεση με εναν κεραμικο προσφερουν ενα καρρο παραπανω πραγματα ( σε καθε μοναδα του ενισχυτη παιζουν διαφορα πραγματα τα οποια δεν ειναι ευκολο να πουμε μεσα απο ενα ποστ ) μερικες παραπανω πληροφοριες θα βρεισ στο ποστ "κατασκευη ενισχυτη high end '" οπου μεσα απο τις ερωτησεις του μελους maouna (πανος) δωθηκαν απαντησεις σε πολλα τετοια ερωτηματα ( μονο που πρεπει να το διαβασεις με προσοχη και ολο .... )* Μετέπειτα λες: *Συχνά η αλλαγή στους πυκνωτές με μεγαλύτερους σε χωρητικότητα αλλά και τάση είναι μια βελτίωση.* Πως μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε μέχρι πόσο μεγαλύτερα νούμερα μπορούμε να βάλουμε? Γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος αν βάλεις μεγαλύτερες χωρητικότητες νομίζω πως ο μετασχηματιστής δεν θα προλαβαίνει να τους γεμίσει. *στο τροφοδοτικο μπορεις να ανεβασεις χωρητικοτητα αλλα μεχρι καποιο σημειο εχει νοημα ....οπως αναφερω σε εναν ενισχυτη 2χ50 που εχει ο κατασκευαστης 2Χ4700 μπορεις να πας ανετα μεχρι 2Χ10,000 αλλα παραπανω απο αυτο θελεις αλλη γεφυρα ανορθωσης και χωρο κλπ κλπ αλλα και απο την αλλη δεν βοηθας καθολου το μηχανημα να παιξει καλυτερα .... σε οτι αφορα τα φιλτρα τοπικα βαζωντας μεγαλυτερη ταση πχ εκει που ειχε 100mf /16 volt σημερα μπορει και να μπαινει ενας 100mf /63V αυτο δεν σου προσφερει τιποτα παραπανω εκτος απο λιγο μεγαλυτερη ανοχη αλλα και σε καποια σημεια μακραν πολυ καλυτερη γραμμικοτητα το οποιο ειναι σημαντικο σε εναν ενισχυτη* 
*Δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τα θετικά τρανζίστορ γιατί καηκαν μετά από ένα πάρτη και να αφήσουμε τα αρνητικά.* Έχω των παρακάτω ενισχυτή και δεν χρησιμοποιεί τρανζίστορ αλλά STK4151II. Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις πια κατά την εμπειρία-άποψη σου είναι η καταλληλότερη μέθοδος για αυτού του τύπου μηχανήματα? *Για αυτου του τυπου τα μηχανηματα αλλαζεις ηλεκτρολυτικους μονο και μονο αν ειναι φαγωμενοι μπορεις να κανεις καποια πραγματα σε οτι αφορα το ευρος του μηχανηματος δηλαδη να κατεβει ακομα πιο χαμηλα απο οτι κατεβαινε και να ανεβει πιο ψηλα απο οτι ηταν απο μαμας του ( αλλαγες ομως τετοιου τυπου θελουν γνωση και οργανα γιατι αν πειραξεις κατι χωρις να μπορεις να επιβεβαιωσεις την αλλαγη ...η ταλαντωση ειναι στην γωνια και σ επεριμενει να σου καψει το μηχανακι σου )*
*τελος θα τονισω οτι αλλαγες τετοιου τυπου παντα εχουν καποιο αντικρυσμα στα ορια ασφαλειας του συστηματος οποτε πρεπει να δουλευουμε με προσοχη* *για τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη μπορω να δω το σχηματικο και να σου καποια πραγματα παντα κατα την δικη μου γνωμη* Συγνώμη για το μακρήγορο ποστ αλλά μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω γύρω από τους ενισχυτές και γενικά σε σχέση με τον ήχο. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Θάνο αν προβώ σε τέτοιες αλλαγές θα έχω ένα ¨καλύτερο¨ μηχάνημα και ήχο παράλληλα? Δηλαδή μπορώ και με κάποιες παραπάνω αλλαγές να του δώσω περισσότερα μπάσα?  Η να των κάνω να παραμορφώνει πχ στο 30 αντί στο 20?

  Ακόμα όμως έχω κάποιες απορίες και 2 εξ αυτών που είναι πως μπορούμε να ξέρουμε σε τι τάξη είναι ο ενισχυτής μας?
  Πως θα μάθω ποιοι είναι η πυκνωτές σήματος, τροφοδοσίας κτλ.?

  Ο δικός μου έχει γύρο στους 30 ηλεκτρολυτικούς (που τους άλλαξα προ καιρού, διαβάζοντας ποστ του Σάκη που παροτρύνε πολλές φορές αλλαγές στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, αλλά όχι όλους γιατί δεν τους είχα βρει. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τη κάνουμε?) 2-3 τρανζίστορ, καμιά 30αρα αντιστάσεις, καμιά 10αρια φακές άλλες πράσινες άλλες καφέ και μια μπλε, και κάτι ματζαφλαρια πράσινα που νομίζω είναι πυκνωτές με αντίσταση μαζί. 
  Από όλα αυτά τι είναι σκόπιμο να αλλάξω? 

  Επίσης θέλω μια ακόμα βοήθεια. Στης παρακάτω φωτο εξηγώ.


γενικά      μια εικόνα του ενισχυτήπως μπορώ      να καταλάβω την τιμή αυτών των αντιστάσεων?τα      ματζαφλαρια που έλεγα πιο πάνω. Πως λέγονται αυτά?η πράσινες      φακες.

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Σάκη με πρόλαβες πάνω που έγραφα :Smile: . Τα περισσότερα από όσα εξηγείς τα κατάλαβα. Αλλά στο θέμα με την ταλάντωση…έμεινα. Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς είναι (στα ηλεκτρονικά) και πως προκαλείτε και τέλος ποιες είναι η συνέπειες που επιφέρουν αυτό το φαινόμενο?  :Rolleyes: 


Ευχαρίστως να ακούσω και να ακολουθήσω την γνώμη σου (γιατί από ότι έχω καταλάβει όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ είναι ότι στα θέματα ήχος και ενισχυτές είσαι ο γκουρου :Biggrin: , και κάποιοι άλλοι φίλοι σε αλλά θέματα εξίσου καλή :Biggrin: ). Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχω κάποιο σχηματικό ούτε καν το βιβλίο οδηγιών του για να με βοηθήσεις :Rolleyes: . Εκτός και αν το έχει κάποιος άλλος φίλος που έχει ίδιο ενισχυτή. :Smile:

----------


## sakis

το σχηματικο θα στο βρω ...αναμονη .... οτι ειναι φιλτρο και εχει ενισχυση  σε οποιδηποτε συχνοτητα των ηλεκτρονικων μπορει να παραγει και ταλαντωση αν δεν ειναι σωστα υπολογισμενο ....

----------


## power of sound

Οκ φίλε Σάκη με την ησυχία σου :Smile: . Και ευχαριστώ για της πληροφορίες. :Biggrin:

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Σάκη μπάς και με   θυμήθηκες? :Blushing:  :Smile:

----------


## pavlos77

Ποιός είναι ο ενισχυτής σου? :Very Happy:

----------


## power of sound

Καλημέρα :Smile: . Φίλε Παύλο είναι ο Sansui A-1000 παραπάνω έχει φωτογραφίες του :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## sakis

οχι φιλε μου  μαλλον το σκ

----------


## mikosmas

Σακη τωρα βρηκα ολως τυχαιως αυτο το ποστ σου και το διαβασα με ενδιαφερον γιατι εχω ενα ιαπονικο ενισχυτη Sansui AU-5500 τον οποιο εχω σε αναμονη γιατι εχει καει το 1 καναλι...
Να και το σχηματικο και το manual του ...

Θελω την γνωμη σου αν αξιζει πρωτα πρωτα να τον επισκευασω και απο κει και περα να γινουν και καποιες αναβαθμησεις.

Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι αυτος ο ενισχυτης ειναι μοντελο περιπου του 76-77

Αν αξιζει την επιδκευη ,Αξιζει για ποιοτικους η για συναισθηματικους(μαζι μεγαλωσαμε) λογους; Ρωταω γιατι καποτε που ειχε παθει το ιδιο προβλημα το εστειλα στην ΕΛΙΝΑ για επισκευη και το ακουστικο αποτελεσμα ηταν σκαλες κατωτερο απο πριν.

----------


## sakis

σε γενικες γραμμες η επισκευη και η αναβαθμιση αξιζει ν αγινει αλλα εξαρταται απο το τι μπορεις να κανεις μονος σου κλπ κλπ  το κοστος για τετοια πραγματα δεν ειναι μεγαλο αλλα θελει κοπο προσοχη και χρονο

----------


## mikosmas

Δεν μιλαμε για να την κανω την επισκευη εγω γιατι αν δεν τον χαλασω στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων να παιζει πολυ χειροτερα απο πριν.
Μιλοντας για επισκευη-αναβαθμυση ενοω σε εμειρα και υπευθυνα χερια και γι αυτο κιολας ρωτω αν αξιζει και απο θεμα κοστους αυτη η διαδικασια, ετσι οστε το φθινοπορο που θα ανεβω αθηνα να τον παρω η οχι μαζι μου.

----------


## sakis

κοιτα ...αν το μηχανημα δεν ειναι κανιβαλισμενο το κοστος δεν ξεπερναει τα 100-120 ευρα ...απο την αλλη ομως μην νομισεις οτι με 120 αυρω θα εχεις καποιον θαυματουργο ενισχυτη ... θα ειναι ακριβως οπως τον ειχε η μαμα του και αρα σημαινει οτι θα εχει και ενα προσδοκιμο ζωης τουλαχιστον αλλα 25 χρονια .... απο πλευρας ισχυος θα ειναι μαλλον εκει που το ειχε ο κατασκευαστης να μην σου πω και λιγο λιγοτερο ....και απλα θα εχει εμφανως καλυτερο ευρος και ταχυτητα χωρις να χαλασουν τα υπεροχα ηχοχρωματα που ειχαν αυτα τα μηχανηματα ...

αν για παραδειγμα θελεις εναν ενσιχυτη να κανεις  παρτυ και να σκιζεις μεγαφωνα με αυτον .... αυτος δεν ειναι σιγουρα ο ενισχυτης αλλα και δεν ηταν ποτε απο την μανα του για κατι τετοιο ..

αυτα απο μενα

----------


## mikosmas

> κοιτα ...αν το μηχανημα δεν ειναι κανιβαλισμενο το κοστος δεν ξεπερναει τα 100-120 ευρα ...απο την αλλη ομως μην νομισεις οτι με 120 αυρω θα εχεις καποιον θαυματουργο ενισχυτη ... θα ειναι ακριβως οπως τον ειχε η μαμα του και αρα σημαινει οτι θα εχει και ενα προσδοκιμο ζωης τουλαχιστον αλλα 25 χρονια .... απο πλευρας ισχυος θα ειναι μαλλον εκει που το ειχε ο κατασκευαστης να μην σου πω και λιγο λιγοτερο ....και απλα θα εχει εμφανως καλυτερο ευρος και ταχυτητα χωρις να χαλασουν τα υπεροχα ηχοχρωματα που ειχαν αυτα τα μηχανηματα ...
> 
> αν για παραδειγμα θελεις εναν ενσιχυτη να κανεις παρτυ και να σκιζεις μεγαφωνα με αυτον .... αυτος δεν ειναι σιγουρα ο ενισχυτης αλλα και δεν ηταν ποτε απο την μανα του για κατι τετοιο ..
> 
> αυτα απο μενα



Φιλε σακη ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες και τον χρονο που διεθεσες για μενα. Στην πορεια θα σε χρειαστω. Το ζητουμενο μου δεν ειναι ουτε οι υψηλες εντασεις ουτε να φτιαξω ενα μηχανιμα απιαστο, γιατι αυτο πιστευω οτι δεν γινετε. Αυτο που θελω ειναι να ξανα ακουσω τον ενισχυτη οπως τοτε που τον ειχα αγορασει. ισως και λιγο καλυτερα απο πλευρας παντα ποιοτητας και οχι υσχηος.

Γενικα ο ενισχυτης δεν ειναι καρνιβαλισμενος αλλα δουλεμενος σε normal εντασεις (εκτως απο τωρα που ο γιος μου εβαλε την κιθαρα του σε phono στο φουλ και μου τον εκαψε, και μαζι και τα ηχεια, τα οποια ηδη επισκευασα :Cursing: )

Και παλι σ ευχαριστω 

ΥΓ*
Αν μπορεις στειλε μου με ΠΜ το τηλεφωνο σου (αν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα παντα)

----------


## sakis

6944879399-2294091111-www.eastelectronics.gr

----------


## sakis

Αν δεν ανω λαθος καποιος ειχε ζητησει μανουαλ  για  SANSUI A 1000   εαν υπαρχει ακομα ενδιαφερον  το βρηκα  στειλε ενα μαιλ να στο δωσω

----------


## georgio

Φίλε sakis, καλησπέρα. 

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας ενισχυτήτης AKAI-2250. Το πρόβλημα σε αυτόν είναι ότι δεν παίζει το ένα κανάλι από τα δύο. Ακόμα και με την ένταση στο τέρμα ακούγεται ελάχιστα.
Ψάχνοντας στο internet έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό: http://www.stereo.net.au/forums/show...250-Integrated ο οποίος έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα. Αν και αυτοί λένε ότι το ολοκηρωμένο είναι το STK465 εγώ είδα ότι έχει το STK463. Έχει νόημα -και θα δουλέψει;- να βάλω το STK465 το οποίο δίνει περισσότερη ισχύ;

Αν έχεις το σχηματικό για τον 2250 και μπορούσες να μου το στείλεις θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sakis

σχηματικο δεν εχω ...αλλα να το ψαξω ομως  δεν νομιζω παντως οτι η προσσεγιση σου ειναι σωστη ....αν ειναι καμενη η εξοδος ο ενισχυτης δε  ξεκιναει καθολου ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να κουγεται εστω και κατι λιγο και να ειναι καμμενος .... μαλον ειναι απλα βρωμικος και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι που εχει μεσα ειναι ολοι για πεταμα

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εφόσον δεν έβαλες  μέσα  στην λίστα των εταιριών Ιαπωνίας και τους ενισχυτές *Kenwood* , 
δεν σου μιλάω, να σε φάει η μοναξιά ..   :Biggrin: 



ΚΑ7020 βροντάει και αστράφτει ..  :Smile:

----------


## sakis

sorry  βρε κυριακο ....ζητα απο εναν  moderator να το κανει  edit  ...με την αδεια μου ...

Φιλικους  χαιρετισμους 
sakis

----------


## jim.ni

Η *Kenwood Ltd* ιδρύθηκε από τον Ken Wood το 1947,  εξού και το όνομα Kenwood. Η εταιρεία πουλήθηκε το 1968 στην Thorn  Electrical αλλά ο Wood συνέχιζε να τη διευθύνει μέχρι και τον θάνατό  του, το 1997. Το 1989 η εταιρεία μετεξελίχθηκε σε Kenwood Appliances PLC  και το 1992 εισήχθη στο χρηματιστήριο του Λονδίνου. Έπειτα από δύο σημαντικές συγχωνεύσεις με την Waymaster το 1993 και την ιταλική Ariete Spa[1] το 1994, η εταιρεία  διεύρυνε σημαντικά την παρουσία της στο χώρο τον ηλεκτρικών  μικροσυσκευών. Το 2001 η Kenwood έγινε μέλος του DeLonghi Group. Σήμερα,  η Kenwood έχει παρουσία σε πάνω από 80 χώρες με εργοστάσια στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, την Κίνα και την Ιταλία.
 Τα κεντρικά γραφεία της εταιρείας είναι στο Havant, Hampshire, UK.


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenwood_Ltd

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εμένα γράφει  *Kenwood Japan ..* ετοίμασε διαβατήριο, φεύγεις για Ιαπωνία ..  διότι μάγκα , η ζωή *δεν* μαθαίνετε από το Ίντερνετ.

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα ειναι σωστα αυτα που γραφει ο Δημητρης αλλα δεν αναφερονται στην kenwood που παραγει ραδιοφωνα, ενισχυτες κτλ αλλα στην kenwood που παραγει οικιακες συσκευες, μιξερακια κτλ

Δεν ειναι η ιδια εταιρια παρολο που εχουν το ιδιο ονομα και παρομοιο λογοτυπο.

Για την ακριβεια 

kenwood limited > οικιακα 
http://www.kenwoodworld.com/en-int/Home/

ενω 

kenwoοd corporation > ραδιο/ενισχυτες
http://www.kenwood.com/

----------


## georgio

Λοιπόν, σήμερα ασχολήθηκα με τον ενισχυτή. Τελικά επειδή τον είχα αφήσει καιρό δεν τα θυμόμουν πολύ καλά και παρασύρθηκα και από το link που έβαλα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

Το πρόβλημα με τον ενισχυτή είναι ότι στο δεξί κανάλι έχει βόμβο σταθερό και αρκετά έντονο. Αν το αγνοήσουμε αυτό κατά τα άλλα παίζει, αυξομειώνει ένταση, μπάσα-πρίμα κλπ. Κάποιες στιγμές όταν το άνοιγα το δεξί μεγάφωνο (ευτυχώς έπαιζα με κάτι παλιά από αυτοκίνητο) το έσκιζε, έπαιζε ένα εκατοστό πάνω κάτω... το αριστερό κομπλέ.
Επίσης το βόμβο τον άκουγα και στην έξοδο ακουστικών που δοκίμασα.

Έκατσα ξήλωσα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, μάλιστα αυτοί που ήταν για την εξομάλυνση είχαν ξεράσει κιόλας. Να τους αλλάξω με μεγαλύτερης τάσης; Τιμή να αλλάξω (με μεγαλύτερους) μόνο σε αυτούς που είναι για την εξομάλυνση;

Το θέμα είναι από εκεί και πέρα τι κάνω. Να αλλάξω και το ολοκληρωμένο (STK463); Να κάτσω να αλλάξω και τις αντιστάσεις; Δεν είδα καμιά ταλαιπωρημένη. Προφανώς να αλλάξω και τους κεραμικούς ε;

Παρακάτω είναι μια φωτογραφία του ενισχυτή τώρα. Έχω βγάλει και την ψύκτρα του ολοκληρωμένου για να ξαναβάλω πάστα. Μίκα δεν είχε, χρειάζεται να βάλω;
PB260950.jpg

Υ.Γ.: έχω βρει αυτό εδώ http://cgi.ebay.com/1978-AKAI-AT-225...item255ebc2bf0 αξίζει να το πάρω, θα έχει σχηματικό μέσα ε;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## makis.civ

Κατ΄αρχήν Σάκη συγχαρητήρια για την φοβερή δουλειά και τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.
Έχω έναν ΑΚΑΙ μοντέλο AM-U04 είναι πάνω απο 30 χρονών αγορασμένος απο Ιαπωνία απο τον πατέρα μου. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχει τεράστια συναισθηματική αξία για μένα.

Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μου στείλεις το σχηματικό του.  Θέλω να τον κάνω καινούριο!!!!!!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Φιλικά Μάκης.

----------


## sakis

υπαρχει το σχηματικο στειλε ενα μαιλ

----------


## makis.civ

Ευχαριστώ!!!!!!
Πολύ άμεση εξυπηρέτηση.

----------

